# Surround Sound $3000 budget



## Liquid Paper (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey guys, i'm in the market for a new surround sound system (speakers only) for my media room that is 4.5x3.6m. With a budget of around $3k what are the top brands/systems going around ATM?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome aboard the HTS!

Speaker choice is very subjective as its all about taste. Do you want 5.1 or 7.1?

I really like this JBL speaker package along with this SVS PB13U sub and your good to go.


----------



## Liquid Paper (Nov 21, 2014)

cheers for the info!! not sure what i need (5.1/5.2/7.1/7.2??). I only want 5 speakers (rears ceiling mounted) and 1 sub


----------



## Liquid Paper (Nov 21, 2014)

I've looked at the PSB imagine X2T's and Monitor Audio bronze series, both of which i was quoted around $3k. Does anyone have an opinion on these systems and any others that compare for the same money? it will be used for music 50% and movies 50%


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you can avoid using ceiling mount speakers that would be best. Its a real compromise in sound quality and simply does not work well with surround. With those speakers and sub listed above you wont be disappointed.

PSB and Monitor audio are great speakers but there subs are no where near the quality of the SVS


----------



## Liquid Paper (Nov 21, 2014)

which sb13 sub, the sealed or ported? whats the difference? If room size and shape is the determining factor, its a square room and as i mentioned earlier the room is 4.5x3.6m (which would actually make it a rectangular room, ha ha)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The ported is much larger (PB13U) but also a much higher output.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I use and recommend Ascend speakers and Rythmik subs.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

KEF Q Series @ http://www.accessories4less.com/
Q900 - $1300 or Q700 $1000
Q600C - $480
Q800DS - $580
------------
$2060 - $2360

DIY Stereo Integrity subs HT18 x 2 - $320 pair
4.cu ft flatpacks x 2 - $240 pair
two Yung SD500 500W plate amps or a single used Emotiva XPA-2 or single Behringer 2500 amp for about $400-$500
---------------
$960 - $1060 plus what ever else you may need.

Should WOW!!! on music and movies.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Lots of great speakers for your budget. PSB and Monitor Audio both make some very good speakers as does Kef. My favorite speakers for your budget are the RBH Sound MC series. Do you have a preference for bookshelf or floor standers?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I would ditch the ceiling speakers as well if you can. There a few ways to mount speakers on the wall or from the ceiling if the ceiling isn't gyp rocked.

I love the sound of PSB..having the older Image T45s towers, older 8C center and 1B surrounds. Check out my gallery.  I would not recommend a PSB sub though if you are after deeeep bass found in bluray movies. PSB subs have a very flat curve but they don't dig all that deep. If you look at my equipment list, you will notice that I replaced my sub with a Rythmik LV12-R in my main system. Its miles better than the PSB Subsonic 5 that I have now in my secondary system.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Martin Logan:
Motion 20 towers ($1600)
Motion 30 center ($650)
Motion 15 bookshelf surrounds ($800) 
Dynamo 500 sub ($500)

=$3550

Check around I know Martin Logan has been running a free sub with tower package recently. It may not be for the motion 20's though you may have to move to the motion 40 towers. 

The bookshelf speakers are mountable. 

Still I really like these speakers. They sound very clean!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I will second the KEF speakers, and the Martin Logans are very nice too but a little more expensive (the JBL's may be fantastic, but I have not heard them).
Without busting the $3k speaker budget any of these subs would be great.
Outlaw LFM1-plus or LFM1-EX
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/lfm1plus.html
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/lfmEX.html

Hsu VTF3 or VTF2
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll second Kef.


----------



## Liquid Paper (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guys for your input, i got an awesome deal today for a Klipsch system for $2500. got the R28F towers, R-25C centre, R-14S rear bookshelves and R-10SW sub from Harvey Normans. 

I've hooked this up to my old pioneer sub which isn't powerful enough to run the towers so i'll be upgrading that after x-mas, any thoughts in that department around the $2000? i need one i can connect my old pioneer amp to so they are both powering the towers. i also want to hook up some speakers on my back patio so the following are the models i'm looking at are - Onkyo TX-NR636 and Yamaha RX-A1040. So what are your thoughts on these and do i need more than 110W per channel to run a quality system, i.e. the Yamaha RX-A2040?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The Onkyo TX-NR636 and Yamaha RX-A1040 have plenty of power for those Klipsch speakers.
I would not use the old Pioneer sub to power your speakers, just hook the speakers up to your AVR, the only reason for using the sub to power your speakers would be if your current receiver does not have a sub out. Both of the AVRs you are looking at do have a sub outs, in fact they both have two sub outs.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are both nice AVR's and generally a good amp on the L&R or all three front channels just brings out the best in a system. However, the Klipsch are pretty forward so amps that are known to have a warm sound might be the ticket? Only your ears can decide this one.


----------



## Liquid Paper (Nov 21, 2014)

cool, thanks for the help guys, some really good info that puts my mind at ease. will let u know how it goes when i get it, can't wait!!!!!


----------

